# breed advice: devon rex vs siamese/oriental



## alimiao (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,
I'm thinking about getting a cat and I am really indecided.. there are several breeds I like! 
My situation is this: I work from home so I am home the majority of the time, I live in a flat with balcony but no garden. Every month or so I travel for work for a couple of days.

I'd like a lively, affectionate cat, intelligent and playful, who enjoyes following me and staying on my lap, but is also friendly with the rest of family and guests..

I have an allergy to dust mites (no allergy to cats though) so my doc suggested I avoid long-hair cats that shed a lot.

My favourite breeds are devon rex and modern siamese/oriental. I like devon rex mostly for their "monkey" character, I didn't like their appearance much at first, but after visiting some breeders I have come to like them. The only issue I see with this breed is that they are a bit frail, for example they feel cold and my house is a bit cold (although a breeder told me the temperature is a bit low but still ok, as long as I buy some warmer for their kennel). I don't like the idea of my cat catching a cold and being sick!. Another issue is that the breeder told me they don't like to stay alone so I should buy 2 of them to keep each other company in those days when I am on a mission.

On the other hand, I like siamese/orientals for their appearance, for me they are really super-gorgeous and elegant cats, and I like the fact they are intelligent and affectionate. The issue here is that I heard they are very possessive and even jealous, they become affectionate only to one person in the family and like to "boss around" the owner and other pets, and almost ignore guests. In fact I was even thinking to buy a devon rex and a siamese, but I don't know if they are compatible, or the siamese would be too dominant?
Some thai breeder told me I should look for thai cats, which are like siamese but less extreme in the character.. is this true?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Are you committed to a pedigree? Most shelters have crosses (and even some pure breds) but often the crosses have the positive aspects of a breed without the related health problems. It would also cost a lot less.


----------



## _Cass_ (Feb 10, 2015)

Personally Im a little biased being a Devon Rex owner myself, but I absolutely love the breed. 

When I was four my family got their very first pet, a little boy Devon Rex! Sadly, he passed away last November, but he lived until he was a ripe ol' 15. Since we first got him we've done a bit of breeding with Devons and right now I have a female Rex, Loki. 

I really enjoy the breed for their "monkey" personality and how loving and literally how warm their bodies are (they're like little hot water bottles) along with how close they get to their people. I also love their fur. It has a different sort of feeling, just so soft and I also find that they shed alot less. And this may just be my bias - but they're really intelligent cats as well. 

They can however be pretty "talkative" I find, and you need to clean their ears periodically because of an excess oil buildup. However, those are the the only downsides I can offer.

Concerning the temperature of your home - I have never had a problem with my house being to cold for the cats (that being said I do spend the winters in California and the summers back up in Canada) but they still have a good amount of fur, and if my cat gets cold shell just snuggle up to me under the blankets.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

As you can see I have two Devons. Yes, I agree with the breeder that you should have two, or at least another cat. I don't have experience with having a Devon and Siamese/Oriental, so can't speak to that. They do not like to be left alone that's for sure. Often my boy Zuba just complains when he sees me getting on my boots and coats and whines his objection. Usually he's at the door to greet me. Alkee isn't so fussy or as vocal. When my hubby and I go on vacation we have a cat sitter come in twice a day to feed, etc. and play with the cats. They don't seem to mind to much that we took a vacation, tho most of ours are a week or 2 weeks max, but we can tell they still missed us and are pretty sucky.
I wouldn't say Devons are frail. They are strong active cats, and mine are over 10 yrs old now, and have had very few trips to the vet. Alkee had an ear issue with excess wax that has cleared up, and Zuba when I first got him had lumps that appeared on his neck that turned out to be a food allergy in a dry kibble. I switched to a no grain canned food, and the lumps disappeared. 

I'm not sure what you mean by your house is "a bit cold". Our house is kept at 22C or 72F so I would say if it's _below_ that it's slightly too cool. We have large south-facing windows that the cats enjoy when the sun's shining in, but if they feel chilly, they'll both snuggle under a blanket if they can't find a lamp. Alkee doesn't feel the cold as much as Zuba because she has a thicker and longer coat, whereas Zuba's is thinner and he's got a bald tummy and inside of his legs. He was bald as a kitten and it took almost a year for his coat to grow in, but he's an enthusiatic groomer and has made his tummy bald. He does feel the cold more than Alkee but is very adept at rolling himself in a blanket. I would think both Siamese or Orientals would be about the same as Zuba as they have a very short coat. Both cats sleep in our basement which is heated, and they use a cardboard box as their bed that is off the floor and has a towel over the opening. It's not fancy, but it's surprising how warm it is with both of them cuddling in it; it's not a big box but enough space for them to move around. Alkee has never had a cold, but Zuba occasionally gets the sniffles, but giving him L-Lysine for a week or so clears it up. 

As you say, my Devons are "lively, affectionate, intelligent and playful", and both are big lapsitters. They're extremely curious and a cupbord, drawer, cannot be left open or it will be explored to the max. They also like to "help" with everything you do. Alkee is particularly buggy and insistent to assist me with my keytyping on the computer. If I'm trying to get something important done, sometimes she has to be locked out of our office. Devons are very sweet and gentle nature and don't get mad at you if you discipline them if they're bugging too much. They're a great breed, but they do require (and demand) a lot of attention.


----------

